# New driveway for the boat



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Well I started this project about 8 months ago in my head and it is now a almost finished project. I had a company come out and pour the concrete last week. I set the gate post at the same time.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I gave the concrete 6 days to cure and hung the gate and painted it black


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I finished the gate last night with cedar fence boards.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

To secure it, I made a hasp out of scrap and welded it to the gate and lag bolts to the post.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Man that looks great.Orta add quite a bit of value to your property too.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## five star (Sep 15, 2014)

*.*

and taxes...lol looks good.


----------



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking what did the concrete work roughly run you?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

looks great....I really like the cedar planks in the gate.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, I searched the Internet for ideas and seen one like it and the wife liked it also.
I am building another one now for the other side of the house.

Here is the complete new drive. You can see it was a tight fit backing in there!


----------

